# Kostümride letztes Oktober WE in Osternohe



## heifisch (30. September 2010)

Sers an alle Osternohebiker 

Nach diesem Video kam die Idee auf, einen Kostümride am letzen Oktober Wochenende zu organisieren. Idealerweiße Sonntag, da da die meisten Zeit haben. Was ist das, Kostümride?: Die Biker haben lustige Kostüme(wie z.B. Banane, Hühnchen, Superman... ) an und fahren damit in Osternohe. Gäbe ein lustiges Bild wenn da mehrere Leute mitmachen würden. 
Ist nur ne Idee, aber wer hätte Lust mit zu machen? Sammelt mal und setzt die Liste fort. 

Also: heifisch


----------



## DrAwesome (30. September 2010)

Ich wär wieder als Banane dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (30. September 2010)

Optimal^^
Bitte Liste fortsetzen, ist einfach.^^
Also: 
heifisch
DrAwesome


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. September 2010)

Evtl als Tabaluga 

Termin wäre aber besser, wenns nachm 11.11. 11:11 Uhr wäre 
Da ist dann offiziell Fasching^^


----------



## heifisch (30. September 2010)

Da hat Osternohe dann aber zu. 
Wenn es den SnowDH wieder gibt, kann man ja da nochmal so auflaufen.


----------



## Peet19 (30. September 2010)

Coole Sache, wenn des WETTER passt bin ich dabei. Muss mir nur noch nen Kostüm besorgen


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. September 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Da hat Osternohe dann aber zu.



Labber net 



> November und Dezember nur Samstag und Sonntag von 10.00 bis 16.00 Uhr  geöffnet. Witterungsbedingte Änderungen auf der Homepage beachten oder  unter Infotelefon 09153/80 07.


----------



## FlowRida (30. September 2010)

DrAwesome schrieb:


> Ich wär wieder als Banane dabei.


 
ey krass was baut ihr denn fürnen scheizz !


----------



## heifisch (30. September 2010)

Oh, cool.  Naja, wenn man dann eh nen Kostüm hat kann man ja öfter sowas organisieren. 

Jo, nen Kostüm brauch ich auch noch. Warscheinlich nen HotDog. 
@peet19
Du solltest ne Bierflasche nehmen.


----------



## heifisch (30. September 2010)

FlowRida schrieb:


> ey krass was baut ihr denn fürnen scheizz !



Klickt auf den Videolink.


----------



## DrAwesome (30. September 2010)

Da ham wir vielleicht was losgetreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (30. September 2010)

Aber was geiles, sind ja schon zu 4 und ist noch nen monat hin. Da kommt noch was, würd ich sagen.


----------



## _evolution_ (30. September 2010)

hört sich ja interessant an ^^
mal schaun evtl bin ich auch dabei..
woher habtn ihr eig eure köstume?


----------



## player599 (30. September 2010)

ich wär dabei, nur halt kein perfektes kostüm.. vll in hemd und krawatte^^


----------



## _evolution_ (30. September 2010)

lederhose wär geil.. zwar kein richtiges köstum, aber geil^^
nur n bischen zu schade zum biken..


----------



## heifisch (30. September 2010)

Ich hab noch garkeins, nehm aber nen Hotdog. Da gibt es noch tausend andere Kostüme.^^

Hemd und Krawatte käme auch geil.^^


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. September 2010)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> lederhose wär geil.. zwar kein richtiges köstum, aber geil^^
> nur n bischen zu schade zum biken..



Ist eh mei Style für 2011, da Maloja damit etz a no anfangt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richie77 (30. September 2010)

bin dabei ;-)
weiß bloß noch nicht mit welchem Kostüm ich fahre ???
Spiderman
Batman
robin 
seemann
grauer Hammster oder als 
Streichholz ;-) LoL


----------



## tiss79 (1. Oktober 2010)

richie77 schrieb:


> bin dabei ;-)
> weiß bloß noch nicht mit welchem Kostüm ich fahre ???
> Spiderman
> Batman
> ...



bitte nehm Streichholz .


----------



## heifisch (1. Oktober 2010)

Streichholz, yeah!


----------



## _evolution_ (1. Oktober 2010)

wird ja langsam n richtiger flashmob..^^

der hotdog is geil, aber mit helm wirds bestimmt eng..?


----------



## heifisch (1. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt^^

Naja, notfalls schneid ich den nen bisschen aus.


----------



## Peet19 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hemd und Krawatte is echt ne gute idee
Ich glaub ich fahr einfach gleich im Anzug mit krawatte


----------



## tiss79 (1. Oktober 2010)

richie77 schrieb:


> bin dabei ;-)
> weiß bloß noch nicht mit welchem Kostüm ich fahre ???
> ...
> Streichholz ;-) LoL



Das muss ich nochmal zitieren...wenn Du als Streichholz fährts, will ich sehen (oder lieber doch nicht???), wo Du den Liftbügel hinklemmst


----------



## heifisch (1. Oktober 2010)

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand Konektions zu'm Liftbetreiber und könnte vll 10% für alle mit Kostüm raushandeln.


----------



## heifisch (5. Oktober 2010)

Vll geh ich doch als Bauarbeiter, das kostet mich nichs.  
Wer Lust hat kann ja schonmal seine Kostüme posten.


----------



## DrAwesome (6. Oktober 2010)

Sau gut.

Probiers doch mal mit Wikingerhoernern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrAwesome (6. Oktober 2010)

Die Banane brauch ich warscheinlich  nicht mehr zu posten.


----------



## Tabibuschua (9. Oktober 2010)

saugeile Idee! Ich wär dabei ... und wenns nur als Photograph is! :]


----------



## heifisch (9. Oktober 2010)

Perfekt, dann gibt's auch noch geile Bilder.


----------



## heifisch (10. Oktober 2010)

Ok, setz mer den Termin mal auf den Sonntag 31. Oktober fest, dass da Halloween ist passt noch besser. 
Treffpunkt und so könn mer ja noch ausmachen. Aber ich fänds schön wenn wir zumindest die 1. Abfahrt als Train machen.


----------



## richie77 (10. Oktober 2010)

denn Train finde ich super


----------



## Tabibuschua (10. Oktober 2010)

heut waren 2 mit Spongebob-Hüten aufm Fullface  + Spongebob-Shirt unterwegs, saugeil ! :]


----------



## richie77 (10. Oktober 2010)

Leute laut meinem Kalender ist ja der 1.11 ein Feiertag wie wer es wenn wir danach noch eine party machen würden ???


----------



## heifisch (11. Oktober 2010)

Unten meinst du? Müsste man mit den Liftbetreibern absprechen.


----------



## Deleted 94818 (12. Oktober 2010)

bin evtl im Chicken-Kostüm dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (13. Oktober 2010)

Hm, auf der Osternoheseite steht jetzt was von nem Halloweenride. Ich hatte ne Mail hingeschrieben, ob die eine kurze Info zum Kostümride auf die Homepage setzen können. Was ist jetzt daraus geworden.


----------



## player599 (13. Oktober 2010)

ich nehm mal an, dass das damit gemeint ist^^ klingt gut


----------



## heifisch (13. Oktober 2010)

Klar, dann haben wir ne Mischung aus Halloween Kostümen und lustigen. 
Ich zumindest habe mir jetzt ein Ganzkörper Krokodilkostüm bestellt.


----------



## richie77 (13. Oktober 2010)

egal ob Halloween oder Kostümride hauptsache wir haben Spaß dabei  ob Gruslig oder lustig. wir sehen uns 

"Ganz gleich, was ich tue, ganz gleich, was ich versuche, die, die ich liebe, sind immer die, die bezahlen."


----------



## richie77 (13. Oktober 2010)

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=53


----------



## Dorn76 (15. Oktober 2010)

da bin ich auch dabei... 
als mumie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy.999 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin aufjedenfall auch dabei!! nur woher das kostüm das auch noch fahrradtauglich is?


----------



## 123meins (16. Oktober 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=110769842321114&index=1


----------



## 123meins (16. Oktober 2010)

Eddy.999 schrieb:


> Ich bin aufjedenfall auch dabei!! nur woher das kostüm das auch noch fahrradtauglich is?



Gleich mal in übergroß kaufen und was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht  oder?! Zur Not iwas abschneiden - am Kostüm


----------



## heifisch (17. Oktober 2010)

Was haltet ihr von einem Train mit allen in Kostümen um 14 Uhr?


----------



## heifisch (18. Oktober 2010)

Treffen um 14 Uhr oben an der Freeride für einen Train mit allen in Kostümen.


----------



## el.locko (18. Oktober 2010)

Werd auch kommen!

Ob mit Kostüm oder net weiß ich noch net. Wenn ichs irgendwie Fahrraudtauglich hin krieg eventuell Pirat.


----------



## richie77 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Osternohe Rider 

es geht ja schon etwas vorran mit unseren Kostümparty (Halloween-Ride)
der Geschäftsführer würde wissen wollen was er alles an Deko machen soll und Verpflegung.
Also strengt euch an und haut eure Buddy`s Freunde Kumpel`s an, das wir noch ein paar Biker zusammen bekommen. 
ich hoffe auf ein gutes Wetter ;-) 
Am besten ihr schreib auch ein Eintrag in das Gästebuch auf der Osternohe Hompage wie ihr euch freut auf diesen Tag ;-)


http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/


----------



## heifisch (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mir das so überlege, kommt ein Krokodilkostüm sicher lustig auf nem Halloween-ride. 

Nurmal so für die Zuordnung, wer auf Facebook in der Gruppe bist du, falls ich dich nicht verwechsele. (; Gerne auch per PM.

Stehst du mit ihm wohl in Kontakt, wegen der Party?


----------



## 123meins (19. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so Ã¼berlege, kommt ein KrokodilkostÃ¼m sicher lustig auf nem Halloween-ride.
> 
> Nurmal so fÃ¼r die Zuordnung, wer auf Facebook in der Gruppe bist du, falls ich dich nicht verwechsele. (; Gerne auch per PM.
> 
> Stehst du mit ihm wohl in Kontakt, wegen der Party?



ja, tut er  wir werden am Freitag respektive Samstag mal den Ablauf mit BP O durchsprechen. Bis dahin sind VorschlÃ¤ge und Anregungen zum "Fest-Ablauf und Drumherum" â¥-lich willkommen 

Ideen bitte HIER posten oder auf der FB Halloween-Ride Veranstaltungs-Site... Gelle Rich?!


----------



## heifisch (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ihr das eh schon besprecht, könnt ihr dann gleich mal abfragen, ob das ganze nur bei strahlendem Sonnenschein stattfinden, oder auch bei Nieselwetter. Ist zwar für die Party nicht schön, aber damit steigen die Chancen darauf, dass es überhaupt stattfindet über 50%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so überlege, kommt ein Krokodilkostüm sicher lustig auf nem Halloween-ride



Du weißt aber schon, dass du dann nicht mehr heimkommst?? 
Du wirst dann untern Krokodil-Sprung gelegt, weil es ursrpüngliche kaputt bzw inzwischen weg ist 

Ich hab no kein Plan, was ich anzieh...


----------



## heifisch (19. Oktober 2010)

Dann hab ich mir wohl das falsche Kostüm ausgesucht. 

btw. Dann muss ich es mir wohl doch noch trauen das große Krokogap zu springen: Kroko auf Krokogap. 

Hast ja noch 1 1/2 Wochen Zeit zum überlegen...


----------



## 123meins (19. Oktober 2010)

Für den Halloween-Ride gilt: bei gutem Wetter  sprich wenn's nicht regnet 
Bis jetzt ist's lt. diversen Wetterberichten am 31. "nur" ziemlich bewölkt... und auch der 100jährige Kalender sagt, dass es an diesem Tag nicht regnet  - bin ich ja mal gespannt! 

Wie ist es eigentlich wenn's paar tage vorher geregnet hat und am 31. nicht regnet... ist dann offen?!?!? Muss mal nachfragen


----------



## heifisch (19. Oktober 2010)

Naja, Wettervorhersagen mehr als 5 Tage vorraus kannste meist eh in die Tonne kloppen. Aber..  
Genau das meinte ich, bei Regen ist klar zu. Aber wenn es zwischendurch oder den Tag davor mal kurz duscht...


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mir wohl das falsche Kostüm ausgesucht.
> 
> btw. Dann muss ich es mir wohl doch noch trauen das große Krokogap zu springen: Kroko auf Krokogap.


Scheint fast so 
Puuuh...ne, des heb ich mir für nächstes Jahr auf


----------



## heifisch (19. Oktober 2010)

Die Saison ist eh fast zu Ende.. wobei, bald fängt die Skisaison an, ich darf doch nicht ausfallen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Oktober 2010)

Eben, die ist gleich rum 
Ich hab heuer genug neues gemacht, da kommts auf des eine a nicht mehr an.


----------



## heifisch (19. Oktober 2010)

So kann man's natürlich auch sehen.


----------



## heifisch (20. Oktober 2010)

So, mein Kostüm ist da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richie77 (21. Oktober 2010)

hallo 123meins


----------



## 123meins (21. Oktober 2010)

richie77 schrieb:


> hallo 123meins



ich bin drin!!!!!!! passwort doch nicht vergessen


----------



## GebersdorfHansi (22. Oktober 2010)

Jou, wir sind auch dabei! Zu zweit!


----------



## Meiki (22. Oktober 2010)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Du wirst dann untern Krokodil-Sprung gelegt, weil es ursrpüngliche kaputt bzw inzwischen weg ist


was ist mit dem kroko passiert?


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Oktober 2010)

kA, zuerst lags kaputt rum und dann wars ganz weg


----------



## richie77 (22. Oktober 2010)

kein Problem, wir legen halt Schnappi das kleine krokodil (alias Heifisch) unter den Srung und machen ein paar Fotos ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (22. Oktober 2010)

Nene, ich fahr lieber. Müsst ihr etwas umplanen.


----------



## richie77 (22. Oktober 2010)

ach komm sei doch kein Hase ;-) und lass uns über dich rüberspringen  Bitte Bitte


----------



## heifisch (22. Oktober 2010)

Jo, einmal oder so könn mer das sicher machen. 
Aber nicht, dass ich am Ende nur noch zum Fotografieren da bin.
Aber ich stell mich nur unters große drunter.


----------



## richie77 (22. Oktober 2010)

danke, finde ich super von dir


----------



## heifisch (22. Oktober 2010)

kein thema, hau mich einfach an, mich erkennt man ja


----------



## richie77 (22. Oktober 2010)

werde ich machen  werde wahrscheinlich ein grauer Hammster sein oder Spiderman.


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Oktober 2010)

Shit....dann muss ich den großen ja doch machen 
Kannst ne Ausnahme für mich machen ?? 
Ich lad dich auch aufn Red Bull unten ein


----------



## heifisch (22. Oktober 2010)

Ob unter den Spiderman noch nen Protektorenkram passts? 


Hm, wenn ich unter den kleinen drunter pass, könn mer drüber reden. Krieg ich auch ne Cola, ich mag kein Red Bull. Bitte, bitte.


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Oktober 2010)

Okay, Cola geht auch


----------



## heifisch (22. Oktober 2010)

Sehr gut, wenn ich drunter passt..
Hau mich auch einfach oben an
Was für ein Kostüm ziehst du denn an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Oktober 2010)

Es verdichten sich die Anzeichen, dass ich als Urbayer unterwegs bin 
Was anders fällt ma iwie net ein^^
Muss nur no schauen, wie des mit da Lederhosen und die Protektoren funzen soll...
Hätte ich ne kurze wärs einfacher, aber nein ich musst ma ja a Kniebundhosen kaufen 

Klar, wir sehen uns ja eh alle um 14:00Uhr fürn Train


----------



## heifisch (23. Oktober 2010)

Hat was, doch. 
Drüber sind jedenfalls sch**** aus. 
Das Kroko ist perfekt, kriegt auch noch breitere Schultern durch die Protektoren.


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Oktober 2010)

Jep, drüber ist wirklich sch****, aber ohne ist einfach unverantwortlich und dumm 
Deswegen nehm ich lieber die miese Optik in Kauf.
Da Hut darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen, den werd ich halt iwie mit Klebeband oder so festmachen 


Mit den breiten Schultern und blauen Klamotten wäre Mr.Amerika noch was


----------



## heifisch (23. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, lieber drüber als garnicht. 

Wenn da so Bänder unten dran sind, einfach festbinden. 
Oder mit Klettband.


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Oktober 2010)

Da wird mir schon was einfallen, wie ich des festmach


----------



## heifisch (25. Oktober 2010)

Was ist bei der KlärereiD) zum Fest herausgekommen?


Achja, wenn noch jemand meine Dienste als Krokodil unterm Krokogap in Anspruch nehmen will, ne Cola oder ne Bratwurscht und ich bin dabei, bis auf Richi der war als 1. dran.


----------



## player599 (25. Oktober 2010)

najaaa, also fürn foto muste dich schon freiwillig drunterstellen^^ war heut bei kik und hab mir ein sakko (schriebt man des so???) gekauft, man muss ja gut ausschaun^^ ich komm jetzt in weißem hemd, türkiser krawatte, schwarzem sakko (???) und schwarzer anzughose^^ ich denke man wird mich erkennen
schreibt doch mal rein was ihr so anhabt!


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Oktober 2010)

Eine braune Lederhose, Hemd noch nicht fest, Hut und Trachtensocken.
Haferlschua muss ich erst noch testen


----------



## heifisch (25. Oktober 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> najaaa, also fürn foto muste dich schon freiwillig drunterstellen^^


freiwillig, ja, aber nicht ohne cola oder bratwurscht, sonst kann ich gleich drunter stehen bleiben 



player599 schrieb:


> war heut bei kik und hab mir ein sakko (schriebt man des so???) gekauft, man muss ja gut ausschaun^^ ich komm jetzt in weißem hemd, türkiser krawatte, schwarzem sakko (???) und schwarzer anzughose^^ ich denke man wird mich erkennen
> schreibt doch mal rein was ihr so anhabt!



klingt lustig, mach mal nen foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> sonst kann ich gleich drunter stehen bleiben


Tust du doch auch!! 
Du bist es neue Maskottchen von dem Sprung


----------



## heifisch (25. Oktober 2010)

Das wird aber teuer für euch, ich kann viel essen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Oktober 2010)

dann lassen wir dich eben verhungern und legen die dann rein


----------



## 123meins (25. Oktober 2010)

@ heifisch... übrigens, das war ein aufblasbares Kürbiskostüm mit MOTORGEBLÄSE ^^ 
ich geh jetzt als Wikingerin  den Helm kleb ich mir iwie auf'n Helm


----------



## heifisch (26. Oktober 2010)

Das ist natürlich mies. 

Mit Motorgebläse?  Kranke Sache.


----------



## richie77 (26. Oktober 2010)

laß den Hamster Rocken ;-) Freu mich schon auf diesen verückten Tag mit euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (26. Oktober 2010)

Hamster rockt.  Ich auch, nur noch 5 Tage. 


Zur Erinnerung:
Samstag/Sonntag ist Zeitumstellung, nicht dass einige schon um 9 Uhr da stehen.


----------



## 123meins (26. Oktober 2010)

*Bald ist's soweit  *


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Samstag/Sonntag ist Zeitumstellung, nicht dass einige schon um 9 Uhr da stehen.



Juhuuuu....das heißt ich kann bis kurz vor 3 Uhr weggehen und bin um 5 nach 2 daheim und hab dann immernoch genug schlaf 

Dann steh ich halt um 9 im Park, na und 
Bissl die Drops etc ausprobieren und die Dirtjumps, dann geht die Stunde schon rum..

(allerdings kann ich eh erst ab 12 Uhr, frühestens. muss von 9-12 arbeiten..)


----------



## heifisch (27. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Was ist bei der KlärereiD) zum Fest herausgekommen?


----------



## richie77 (27. Oktober 2010)

hallo liebe und kuschelige Helloween Rider`s!
Ich gebe euch bekannt, dass es am So. nach Lieftbetrieb noch eine kleine Party gibt im Stüberl der Bikestation.
Da es um 17 Uhr schon finster wird, dürfen wir nach dem Betrieb mit unseren Auto`s an der Talstation parken, aber nur der,der länger bleiben will ;-) 
Bei weiteren F...ragen einfach unten an der Kasse fragen.
Für das leibliche Wohl steht alles bereit; aber für die Kosten kommt jeder Biker selber auf.


----------



## 123meins (27. Oktober 2010)

richie77 schrieb:


> hallo liebe und kuschelige Helloween Rider`s!
> Ich gebe euch bekannt, dass es am So. nach Lieftbetrieb noch eine kleine Party gibt im Stüberl der Bikestation.
> Da es um 17 Uhr schon finster wird, dürfen wir nach dem Betrieb mit unseren Auto`s an der Talstation parken, aber nur der,der länger bleiben will ;-)
> Bei weiteren F...ragen einfach unten an der Kasse fragen.
> Für das leibliche Wohl steht alles bereit; aber für die Kosten kommt jeder Biker selber auf.



... uiiiiii, da hab ich's ja richtig gut und komfortabel  als Jelly Lieferant  muss ich da ja schon vormittags parken


----------



## richie77 (27. Oktober 2010)

nee nee du ;-)


----------



## 123meins (27. Oktober 2010)

richie77 schrieb:


> nee nee du ;-)



OK, jetzt nochmal: als Jelly Lieferant muss ich da ja schon vormittags parken  oder willst etwa keinen????


----------



## heifisch (27. Oktober 2010)

Dumme Frage nebenbei, was ist Jelly?


----------



## richie77 (27. Oktober 2010)

http://s3.hubimg.com/u/439750_f520.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richie77 (27. Oktober 2010)

http://hunger.bluephod.net/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1987


----------



## heifisch (27. Oktober 2010)

Schon verstanden, ich google selber ... Ah, Wackelpudding mit Alkohol.


----------



## richie77 (27. Oktober 2010)

lecker sache wenn man nicht Auto fahren muss


----------



## richie77 (27. Oktober 2010)

ja sagen wir mal so das es Götterspeise ist


----------



## heifisch (27. Oktober 2010)

Und über 18 ist. 
Aber da ich Wacklpudding hasse hat sich das schon von selbst erledigt. 

Aber euch viel Spaß.


----------



## richie77 (27. Oktober 2010)

gut da bleib mehr für mich


----------



## heifisch (27. Oktober 2010)

Kommt wohl darauf an, ob die JellyLieferantin unten parken darf.


----------



## richie77 (27. Oktober 2010)

das darf sie glaube ich mal ;-)


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Oktober 2010)

Über 18 bin ich, Jellys mag ich dennoch nicht!!
Schlechte Erfahrungen
:kotz::kotz::kotz:

(Zudem muss ich noch ein paar Kilometer mit dem Auto fahren und hab keine Lust meinen Schein wegen Alkohol am Steuer abzugeben )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GebersdorfHansi (27. Oktober 2010)

Anmeldestatistik?


----------



## _evolution_ (28. Oktober 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=3495


----------



## player599 (28. Oktober 2010)

zählt zu den 18 nochmal einen dazu, ein kumpel kommt auch mit, ist hier nur nicht angemeldet...


----------



## 123meins (28. Oktober 2010)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Über 18 bin ich, Jellys mag ich dennoch nicht!!
> Schlechte Erfahrungen
> :kotz::kotz::kotz:
> 
> (Zudem muss ich noch ein paar Kilometer mit dem Auto fahren und hab keine Lust meinen Schein wegen Alkohol am Steuer abzugeben )



JUNGSSSSSS, ich hasse Götterspeise ebenso aber Jelly geht immer  übrigens sollte ich auch noch iwie mit'm Auto nach Stuggi zurück  ... sollte, heisst ja nicht MUSS


----------



## 123meins (28. Oktober 2010)

FRAGE: Brauchen wir noch was??? Fällt JMD noch was ein??? ... übrigens hab ich immer Schlafsäcke und Isomatte (und'n Zelt) im Auto, falls es bei einem von Euch "ENG" wird mit'm Heim kommen usw.


----------



## heifisch (28. Oktober 2010)

Ihr habt ja noch ganz schön was vor, am Sonntagabend. Ich verabschiede mich dann schon so gegen 7. ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richie77 (28. Oktober 2010)

ach man(n) sei doch kein Frosch, ach nee des ist ja ein Krokodil das vergaß ich


----------



## 123meins (28. Oktober 2010)

's KROKO kann doch nicht um 19:00 Uhr einfach abhauen  neeeeeee, neeeeee, neeeee....


----------



## heifisch (28. Oktober 2010)

Nur danach hab ich keine Anuhng(verdammt ich weiÃ nicht mehr wie man das schreibt) wie ich heimkomme. 

â¬Ich red nochmal mit meinen Eltern.


----------



## 123meins (28. Oktober 2010)

Tu das  oder nimm deine Eltern doch einfach mit!


----------



## heifisch (28. Oktober 2010)

Verlang ihnen nicht zu viel ab. Ich bin schon froh, dass sie mich hinfahren und wieder abholen.


----------



## richie77 (28. Oktober 2010)

Wollt ihr Regen? - Nein! 
Wollt ihr Alleinsein? - Nein! 
Was wollt ihr denn? 
Wir wollen Party, Biken, Weiber und 'n Bier 
ein paar geile Stunden wollen wir 
Party, Biken, Weiber und 'n Bier 
ja, das wollen wir! 
Wir wollen Party, Biken, Weiber und 'n Bier 
ein paar geile Stunden wollen wir 
Party, Biken, Weiber und 'n Bier 
ja, das wollen wir!

Überall im Süden ist die Hölle los 
immer gibt es einen Grund zum Feiern 
Wir sind jung und leben in den Tag hinein 
und bei Nacht da suchen wir die Freiheit


----------



## 123meins (28. Oktober 2010)

hmmm, wäre ich deine ELTERN, dann würde ich einfach mitmachen  

heeee, RICH... soll'mer noch'n Bierzelt aufstellen  mit Zapfanlage?!?! Du scheinst stimmungsmäßig so drauf zu sein


----------



## richie77 (28. Oktober 2010)

des währs noch 
bin immer gut drauf !!! ;-)


----------



## Cyres (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute, wir sind am Sonntag beim Helloween Ride mit 2 Fotografen und neuer Spektakulärer Lichttechnik in Osternohe und machen Bilder. Das ganze ist für euch kostenlos. Ihr erhaltet einen Link, der Passwortgeschützt ist, unter dem Ihr euch die Bilder dann ansehen und auf wunsch nachbestellen könnt. Wer nicht Fotografiert werden möchte, kann uns an der Strecke ja kurz bescheid geben. Wetter wird super und wir freuen uns. Vor einiger Zeit haben wir schon mal Testaufnahmen im Park gemacht. Diese allerdings ganz unspektakulär ohne spezielle Blitzsetups. Wer sie noch nicht kennt, kann sie hier anschauen. http://digiartfotos.de/wordpress/?p=345
LG
Andy


----------



## Deleted 94818 (29. Oktober 2010)

sehr geil  freu mich schon voll drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (29. Oktober 2010)

Find ich gut 
Wir kommen selber selten zum fotografieren, dann hat man wenigstens ein paar bilder :thumps:


----------



## heifisch (29. Oktober 2010)

Sehr gut, da hat man dann wenigstens nen paar geile Bilder. 

Ist das Nachbestellen auch kostenlos?


----------



## heifisch (29. Oktober 2010)

So nebenbei für die Fotografen, es sieht bestimmt geil aus wenn man den Train um 14 Uhr in den Anliegerkurven fotet. Wenn da 20-30 Biker in Kostümen runter fahren.


----------



## player599 (29. Oktober 2010)

hi leute.. 
schlechte nachrichten für mich ich wurde heute (vor ca. ner halben stunde) überraschend operiert worden, und noch ist nicht klar ob ich sonntag mitfahren kann. ich werde aber auf jeden fall vor ort sien und fotos machen.


----------



## heifisch (29. Oktober 2010)

Oh, wurdeste jetzt doch operiert. 
Schade, aber vll klappst ja doch.


----------



## richie77 (29. Oktober 2010)

Wow, ist des Geil


----------



## richie77 (29. Oktober 2010)

@: player599 gute besserung


----------



## richie77 (29. Oktober 2010)

was habt ihr denn für eine neue technik ?
hdr ?


----------



## 123meins (29. Oktober 2010)

scheint, wir 3  haben da nen netten kleinen event hingebracht... so, ich geh jetzt becherle für die jellies kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (29. Oktober 2010)

Meint ihr ich kann am Sonntag mit Wetscreams auflaufen, oder ist das Wetter viel zu gut? Meine Muddy Mary ist am HR schon fast nen Slick.


----------



## Voltage_FR (29. Oktober 2010)

Gute Frage, weiß net, wie die bodenbedingungen so sind...
Bei mir bleibt die Dicke Berta drauf.
Wird schon halten^^


----------



## 123meins (29. Oktober 2010)

Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, Jelly Produktion hat eingesetzt Hab jetzt schon kaum noch Platz im Küüüühli - hab schon 'ne ganze Flasche Wodka dafür vernichtet


----------



## heifisch (30. Oktober 2010)

Für wie viele Leute planst du denn Jelly, dass der ganze Kühlschrank voll ist.


----------



## 123meins (30. Oktober 2010)

U NEVER KNOW, ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN  Naja, wg 30 so Dinger brauch ich ja nicht anfangen und vlt kommen ja alle weg


----------



## heifisch (30. Oktober 2010)

wie nennt man das dann eigentlich? ist ja nicht flüssig, also geht besaufen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123meins (30. Oktober 2010)

asoooooo, bringt jmd zahnstocher mit? ... für die jellies


----------



## 123meins (30. Oktober 2010)

KA... beglibbern, jelliieren? is ja wie "cookies" essen... da raucht auch keiner das dope bzw. den keks


----------



## heifisch (30. Oktober 2010)

doch, jellieren klingt gut


----------



## 123meins (30. Oktober 2010)

i like


----------



## heifisch (30. Oktober 2010)

...jellies? 

iwi geht es hier ehr um jellies, als um den ride 
(ne keine kritik, mir nur aufgefallen )


----------



## 123meins (30. Oktober 2010)

... ich bin ja auch gerade damit beschääääftigt  und versuche die zeit iwie zu überbrücken bis sonntag 

wg dem ride haben wir doch schon alles abgeklärt


----------



## richie77 (30. Oktober 2010)

Freu mich schon auf So. euch zu sehn


----------



## Deleted 94818 (30. Oktober 2010)

shit ich pass nicht in mein Hühnchenkostüm mit den Protektoren  mal kucken ob ich alternativ noch was find ...


----------



## 123meins (30. Oktober 2010)

und protektoren drüber? sieht zwar bissi "anders" aus aber würde doch gehen  muss jetzt auch mal testen, ob ich mit protektoren in das wikingerding rein pass


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss auch nach checken, wie Lederhosn und Protis harmonieren....
Wenn net, komm ich halt direkt ausm Bad als David Haselhoff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123meins (30. Oktober 2010)

BEKANNTMACHUNG!!!

der Countdown läuft 

Bitte schaut, dass Ihr so bis aller spätestens 13:00 Uhr verkleidet im Bikepark seid. Der Train startet um 14:00 Uhr, sofern alles klar geht. Wir werden aber unten an der Station noch ein Pappschild mit der genauen Uhrzeit anbringen.

Treffpunkt für den TRAIN ist oben beim Freeride.

Wir fahren dann alle geschlossen, nacheinander ins Tal. Damit wir auch in einem geschlossenen Train unten ankommen, wird HEIKO das KROKODIL oder RICHIE der HAMSTER  den Train anführen. Der Train wird mit einer akzeptablen Geschwindigkeit losziehen. Die gewählte Abfahrtsstrecke wird für ALLE gut fahrbar sein.

Ich (Mely) und/ oder Richie bilden das "Schlusslicht".

Beachtet auch, dass Ihr alle Eure Protektoren unter oder über den Kostümen tragt.

Wir möchten an diesem Tag noch gerne ein paar Gruppenfotos machen, hierzu versammeln wir uns dann nach dem Train an der Talstation. Für das Foto belagern wir dann die unteren großen Sprünge  Fotografen werden anwesend sein!

Abends gibt es noch einen kleinen APRES RIDE an der Talstation.


----------



## heifisch (30. Oktober 2010)

Gewählte Abfahrtsstrecke, wie sieht die denn aus wenn ich das schon anführen soll?
Ich würde sagen eine Strecke bei der man alles umfahren kann, also z.B. von oben die linke Strecke, dann kommt diese mini Box, das Gap, dann das CB-Gap, am Krokogap vorbei und dann die einfachere Strecke nach der 2. Wiese über die Kurven raus auf die Wiese.


----------



## player599 (30. Oktober 2010)

ist ne gute idee, aber es muss am start dazugesagt werden, dass genug platz gelassen werden muss, falls es leute gibt, die trotzdem "große" sachen springen möchten. ich war z.b. letztens kurz vor einem etwas schnelleren, ich haben nach dem krokogap das holzteil rechts gesprungen und wär danach fast in meinen hintermann gesprungen... also 3-5m mindestabstand muss sein, aber eigentlihc sollte das jeder wissen.

lg niki, bis morgen *freu*

p.s.: ich werde doch fahrend anwesend sein, danke für alle besserungs-wünsche!


----------



## heifisch (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde sogar ein bisschen mehr als 5m Abstand lassen, muss sich ja bloß jemand hinlegen. Nene.


----------



## Cyres (30. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Sehr gut, da hat man dann wenigstens nen paar geile Bilder.
> *
> Ist das Nachbestellen auch kostenlos?*



Leider können wir nicht ganz umsonst Arbeiten bzw. Geld mitbringen. Das Fotografieren und die Onlinegalerien sind kostenlos. Bilddateien in voller Auflösung (inkl, allen Nutzungsrechten und ohne Wasserzeichen) könnt Ihr günstig einzeln Downloaden oder euch eine CD mit allen von euch gemachten Bildern bestellen. Ebenso gibt es die Möglichkeit, Bildabzüge gpünstig zu bestellen. So werden wir einen Teil unsere Unkosten decken. Ich denke, das ist für alle beteiligten eine faire Lösung


----------



## heifisch (30. Oktober 2010)

Klingt fair.  Ich hab ja auch garnichts kritisiert, wollte es halt bloß wissen. 
In welchem Preisbereich liegt denn so eine CD?


----------



## Cyres (30. Oktober 2010)

richie77 schrieb:


> *was habt ihr denn für eine neue technik ?
> hdr ?*



Nein HDR ist nichts neues. Es geht um die mobile Blitztechnik. Für die Technikinteressierten : Mit mobilen Blitzgenaratoren (die man braucht um die nötige Blitzleistung zu erzielen) ist man technisch an eine relativ lange Belichtungszeit von ca. 1/160sek. gebunden. Somit kann man den Hintergrund nicht gesteuert ausblenden und hat mit Bewegungsunschärfe zu kämpfen. Wir erziehlen diese Leistung jetzt mit mehreren Kompaktblitzen in einem Gehäuse, das erst vor kurzem in den USA entwickelt wurde. Somit haben wir die Leistung eines Generators, können das Licht aber viel geziehlter ausrichten und Bilder auch "einfrieren". Hier sind nämlich Belichtungszeiten von bis zu 1/8000 sek. möglich. Lasst euch von den Ergebnissen überraschen.
Hier mal ein Beispiel mit Motocross [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNDAINwhTWU"]YouTube        - Dave Black's Motocross Shoot[/nomedia] ab 3:50 Minuten seht Ihr Bildergebnisse.


----------



## Cyres (30. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Klingt fair.  Ich hab ja auch garnichts kritisiert, wollte es halt bloß wissen.
> In welchem Preisbereich liegt denn so eine CD?



Ich habe keine Kritik empfunden 
Wir tüfteln gerade an den finalen Preisen. Alle Infos gibt es morgen. Die CD wird um die 60  inkl Versand etc. liegen (mindestens 30-50 Bilder je Biker) Dazu wird aber noch ein saftiger Rabatt kommen  und on Top auch was gratis, mal schauen was es wird. vielleicht ein cooles Gruppenbild als Download oder so. Mal schauen wie es morgen läuft. Wir freuen uns rießig und sind je nach Verkehr zwischen 10:00 & 11:00 da.


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Oktober 2010)

Da ihr das ganze ja professioneller als unsereiner betreibt, denke ich ist ein kleiner Unkostenbeitrag absolut fair


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richie77 (30. Oktober 2010)

klasse technik, freu mich schon auf die Bilder


----------



## heifisch (30. Oktober 2010)

Wirklich genial.


----------



## 123meins (30. Oktober 2010)

*i like!!!*


----------



## player599 (30. Oktober 2010)

ok, hab grad mal alles anprobiert hab nen ziemlichen buckl mit dem rückenprotektor aber passt zum glück alels, da es von meinem vater ist, der ca. 30kilo merh auf den rippen hat als ich

dann bis morgen ihr alle!


----------



## _evolution_ (30. Oktober 2010)

bin unter umständen morgen auch da, allerdings hab ich noch kein kostüm gefunden..
hat jemand nen tipp was ich spontan machen könnte?


----------



## 123meins (30. Oktober 2010)

*zur not können wir dich mit mullbinden einwickeln ^^ bringst halt tape zum befestigen mit  oder wir umwickeln dich mit blauen säcken? oder gelben? iwas fällt uns schon ein *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richie77 (30. Oktober 2010)

wie wärs als Streichholz


----------



## zuspät (30. Oktober 2010)

äh der klassiker? ein weißes bettlacken mit 2 löchern? oder als spion, musst dir nur nen mantel, hut und ne zeitung besorgen


----------



## _evolution_ (30. Oktober 2010)

hört sich alles gut an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wird mir schon iwas einfallen


----------



## 123meins (30. Oktober 2010)

alles was wie'n rock ist und übers knie geht, wird glaub problematisch  beim biken... muss mir mein wikingerkleid auch noch mit klett, oben an der hose befestigen ^^ besser ist DAS


----------



## 123meins (31. Oktober 2010)

*c u all tomorrow @ osternohe *


----------



## heifisch (31. Oktober 2010)

jo, bis moin. 

â¬: oder eher bis nacher


----------



## ride-FX (31. Oktober 2010)

bin auch dabei mitn kumpl....

wir verkleiden uns als spasten...


----------



## _evolution_ (31. Oktober 2010)

genial =D
bin auch dabei, kostüm is noch nich sicher..


----------



## player599 (31. Oktober 2010)

spasten wie schaut das dann aus?? baggys mit 6xl t-shirts und ner cap?


----------



## Tabibuschua (31. Oktober 2010)

123 meins: hängt deine Großschreibtaste?!? ^^
Du kleine Freakfrau! 
Bin einer von den 3 SchwarzOrks, die heute da waren, war echt ne Gaudi die ganzen lustigen Leute mit den Kostümen zu sehen, vor allem die kleine süße Blonde mit dem Wickie-Kostüm, haha :]
In Osternohe sollte es öfter solche lustigen Events geben, das macht echt n Heidenspaß :]
Bilder von uns folgen :]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (31. Oktober 2010)

Doch, war nen super Tag. 
Haben ja doch einige fotografiert, ich eröffne gleich mal nen neuen Thread zum Bilder posten.


----------



## heifisch (31. Oktober 2010)

Hier bitte alle Bilder von heute rein! *Kostümride in Osternohe - Gallerie*


----------



## ride-FX (31. Oktober 2010)

sorry is heut doch nix geworden, wärn erst auf 15 da gewesen...


----------



## Voltage_FR (31. Oktober 2010)

@Tabibuschua: Die Orks waren heftig, v.a. der eine mit der Warzensau! 
Mich hats jedes mal total grissen, wenn ich euch gsehen hab 
Achja...die hat nur zuviele Jellys, der Taste fehlt gar nix 


Der Waldarbeiter inkl. Fichtenmopped war auch gut


----------



## heifisch (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Orks waren wirklich genial, besonders das verkleidete Bike. 

Da fällt mir ein, warum hattest du keine Verkleidung Voltage_FR?


----------



## Voltage_FR (31. Oktober 2010)

Weil mir die schweinsteure Lederhose doch zu schade war und ich nichts passendes mehr gefunden hab!


----------



## _evolution_ (1. November 2010)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Der Waldarbeiter inkl. Fichtenmopped war auch gut


danke


----------



## 123meins (1. November 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah... 's geht doch hier weiter 

Meine Großschreibtaste??? ... Ich check's nicht, bin aber heute auch voll daneben 

Wieso seid Ihr "Mega-Freaks"  mit der fahrbaren Sau denn so schnell verschwunden?!?!?!

... Wie war das mit dem Faschings-Ride nochmals @ Heiko 

Übrigens, war ein echt genialer und spassiger Tag mit Euch allen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## player599 (1. November 2010)

fasching liegt doch schnee?!?!? wenns klappt bin ich aber auf jeden fall dabei^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el.locko (1. November 2010)

Stimmt war echt n cooler Tag gestern!

Wenns Fasching klapt bin ich auch wieder dabei!


----------



## richie77 (1. November 2010)

und ich darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. November 2010)

Ich auch nicht 
Allerdings kann ich für die Zeit von Januar bis Faschingsende noch nichts sagen, weil ich net weiß, wie und wann ich zu Hause bin (Bundeswehr...)


----------



## zebrano (1. November 2010)

Orks aus Nämberch, so so. Ich wusste doch, Franken ist das Reich des Bösen! Jedenfalls hatten sie die besten Kostüme.


----------



## heifisch (1. November 2010)

Fasching wird Schnee liegen, ich meinte eigentlich den 11.11 aber des is unter der Woche.


----------



## 123meins (1. November 2010)

*Und weil's so geil war nochmal... Fasching @Osternohe parallel zum SNOW-DH oder an/ kurz vor Fasching (März 2011)?!?!?! Wie schaut's aus Leute??? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (1. November 2010)

Bin ich dabei! 
Wann findet der SnowDh statt? Wenn bitte vor Fasching, an Fasching sind wir weg.
Parallel zu SnowDH ist aber wohl besser, da ist dann der Park halt mal komplett in Bikerhand, hehe. Ich schreib morgen gleich mal ne Mail an den Bikepark, wenns hier auf Zustimmung stößt.


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. November 2010)

Wie gsagt, ich kann für den Zeitraum noch gar nix sagen 
Wäre aber dabei


----------



## 123meins (1. November 2010)

OK  

Ich hab Petra und Werner schon geschrieben und mich bedankt. Hab den Zweien auch geschrieben, dass wir (Heiko o. Rich o. Ich) nochmals auf sie zukommen werden, wg "Fasching @ Bikepark Osternohe"  Ich war vorab mal so frei

ALso Heiko, dann bring mal in Erfahrung, wann der SNOW-DH ist, damit das ggf. parallel dazu läuft - sofern die Zwei einverstanden sind. Wenn nicht, dann halt zu 'nem anderen Termin


----------



## richie77 (1. November 2010)

Danke


----------



## heifisch (1. November 2010)

Ok, Nachricht ist gerade schon raus.


----------



## 123meins (1. November 2010)

Erinnert mich rechtzeitig dran... wir brauchen Jellies  

kleiner Scherz am Rande 

Näx Mal werd ich mir aber dort ein Schlafplätzchen suchen oder mich bei jmd einquartieren


----------



## Tabibuschua (2. November 2010)

oben einfach campen, Wickie! ;] Ansonsten find mer scho a Schlafcouch für dich in der Gegend :] 
Ich bin für Kostumride auf Skiern oder SNowboard! ^^


----------



## richie77 (2. November 2010)

Klasse, da bin ich auch dabei


----------



## player599 (2. November 2010)

oh nee, is ja langweilig, des gibts zu oft im winter dürfte das holz aber sehr rutschig sein?! DH geht ja noch, weil da kein holz in die strecke eingearbeitet ist, aber freeride???? da bräuchte man viele decken um alles fahren zu können.. außerdem pfuschen einem dann noch ski und snowboarder im lift mit rein, das heißt dass man ewig anstehen muss..


----------



## heifisch (2. November 2010)

Mit Skieren wär ich auch dabei, bloß ist dafür Osternohe etwas langweilig. 
Naja, jetzt noch Hasendraht drüber und den Schnee dann soweit abfegen auf den Holzhindernissen, des geht schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (2. November 2010)

Wir lassen nen Teppich auslegen, wie ganz oben auf der "Blue Line"


----------



## el.locko (2. November 2010)

Bin dann defenitiv auch dabei. Egal ob mit Bike oder Snowboard.

War da nich was das dieses Jahr der Snow-Dh flach fällt? 

@123meins: Wennst willst kannst dich bei mir einquatieren. Hab noch genug Schlafgelegenheiten für paar Leute.


----------



## 123meins (2. November 2010)

el.locko schrieb:


> @123meins: Wennst willst kannst dich bei mir einquatieren. Hab noch genug Schlafgelegenheiten für paar Leute.


----------



## player599 (3. November 2010)

ich überleg mir grad wie die skifahrer und snowboarder schauen, wenn sie sich im lift hinter nem biker anstellen?!?!


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. November 2010)

> Hab noch genug Schlafgelegenheiten für paar Leute.



Wenn ich nicht an der Ostfront bin, hab ich auch noch ein paar Plätze


----------



## heifisch (2. Dezember 2010)

So, es kam etwas zurück vom Bikepark, die 1. e-mail hat mich wohl nicht erreicht.

1. Ein SnowDH wird dieses Jahr nicht stattfinden, es fehlen die nötigen Leute und Geld.
2. Ein FaschingsSnowKostümRide (oder was auch immer) wird wohl auch nicht stattfinden können. Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe. Gleichzeitiger Ski und Bikebetrieb ist nicht erlaubt. Die Bügel für den Ski- und für den Bikebetrieb sind unterschiedlich, die für den Bikebetrieb würden die Kleidung und Hände der Skifahrer aufreißen, sodass vollkommn neue Bügel draufgemacht werden. Eine Befahrung der Strecken ist nur bei wenig Schnee möglich, auf der Piste kann man scheinbar auch nicht fahren, das hatten letzes Jahr 3 Leute versucht und sind wohl kläglich gescheitert. Am Ende der Skisaison muss man sehen, wie es aussieht, einerseits ist dann unten eine dicke Eisschicht auf Grund der Beschneianlagen und zweitens müssen Arbeiten am Bikepark durchgeführt werden. 
Sieht wohl eher schlecht aus, aber genaueres wissen wir wohl erst im Sommer 
Auf jeden Fall ist es super, wie sich das Bikeparkteam bemüht, sowohl auf die Mails antworten, als auch weitere Infos gibt und auf Ideen eingeht.


----------



## _evolution_ (2. Dezember 2010)

dann eben mitten im sommer...
da werden wir doch auch nen anderen anlass finden, um uns zu verkleiden


----------



## player599 (2. Dezember 2010)

wer braucht nen anlass um sowas zu machen?? also ich nicht. und so wie ich vermute, allen anderen teilnehmern auch nicht ODER??


----------



## heifisch (2. Dezember 2010)

wer sagt denn, dass man nen grund braucht 

damm, zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (2. Dezember 2010)

hast auch recht. flashmob einfach


----------



## heifisch (2. Dezember 2010)

klar, flaschmob ist mal ne geile idee
so wirklich ne schlange von oben bis unten durch den gesamten bikepark hätte mal was


----------



## player599 (2. Dezember 2010)

aber dann alle genau den gleichen weg, ohne verfahren und alle müssen über die dirts, dann schauts erst recht geil aus


----------



## heifisch (2. Dezember 2010)

oder so viele biker, dass wirklich alle strecken belegt sind, müssen sich halt alle oben sammeln so ne halbe stunde den lift laufen lassen oder runter fahren


----------



## heifisch (22. Februar 2011)

Wie siehts aus Leute? Kostümride am Eröffnungstag?


----------



## _evolution_ (22. Februar 2011)

gute Idee 
glaub, ich wär dabei.
wäre ja eh langsam zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el.locko (23. Februar 2011)

Wär auch wieder dabei! ^^


----------



## rockstar71 (23. Februar 2011)

steht der Termin schon fest?


----------



## heifisch (23. Februar 2011)

nein, weil noch überhaupt kein termin für die Eröffnung des Parks feststeht, wird wohl wieder Ende April/ Anfang Mai sein. ich hab nur mal gefragt um das interesse abzuchecken. Wenn der Termin steht, und auch Interesse besteht, erstelle ich einen neuen Thread


----------



## rockstar71 (27. Februar 2011)

wenn der termin passt, bin ich dabei


----------



## DH. (27. Februar 2011)

ich natürlich auch )


----------



## heifisch (25. Juli 2011)

Neuer Termin steht!
Freut euch auf einen neuen *Kostümride!*
Am *Sonntag 30. Oktober im Bikepark Osternohe*. 30. deswegen, weil der 31. Oktober (also Halloween) ein Montag ist. 
Wie gehabt, wird es wieder einen *Train die Freeride* runter geben. 
Genauere Infos dazu, sowie auch den Zeitpunkt für den Train wird es in den nächsten Wochen geben. 
*Der Kostümride findet auf jeden Fall den ganzen Tag über statt!*
Vorraussetzung ist natürlich gutes Wetter, sodass der Park auch offen hat!

Der Thread dazu: Kostümride
Die Veranstaltung auf Facebook dazu: Kostümride

Wir freuen uns auf ein zahlreiches Erscheinen und hoffen auf eure Mithilfe, indem ihr Freunde, Bekannte.. mobilisiert zum Ride zu kommen!


----------



## heifisch (1. September 2011)

Los, auf! Letzes Jahr wart ihr so begeistert bei der Sache, das muss sich dieses Jahr toppen lassen! Ab in den neuen Thread und freuen!


----------



## heifisch (5. Oktober 2011)

Checkt mal die Bikeparkhomepage und erscheint zahlreich am 30. Oktober in Onohe!


----------



## heifisch (11. Oktober 2011)

Um den Thread mal auf dem Laufenden zu halten:


*Servus Biker,
 Es gibt Neuigkeiten zum KostÃ¼mride. 


 Termin und Wetter:
... Der Ride findet am 30. Oktober statt. Da das Wetter inzwischen recht unbestÃ¤ndig und wechselhaft ist, ist es mÃ¶glich, dass es an diesem Tag regnet. Bei Regen kann der Bikepark nicht Ã¶ffnen, d.h. der Ride muss leider entfallen. Einige Tage vor dem Ride werden wir die Wetterberichte prÃ¼fen. Sofern es absehbar ist, dass am Sonntag schlechtes Wetter herrscht, am Samstag aber Gutes, ist es mÃ¶glich, dass der Ride auf Samstag vorverlegt wird. 
 Ihr erhaltet aber einige Tage vor dem Event noch eine Nachricht, u.a., zu diesem Thema.


 Ablauf:
 Der Train startet um ca. 14 Uhr an der Bergstation und wird die Freeride runter fÃ¼hren. 
Damit es keinen RÃ¼ckstau an der Talstation gibt, sollten sich alle Teilnehmer bereits 20-30 Minuten vor dem Train-Start nach oben begeben.
Wichtig: Es ist kein Rennen, wir wollen alle zusammen in einer Kette unten ankommen. Das bedeutet ein moderates Tempo, sodass alle mit kommen.


 Sicherheit:
 Es gelten die AGBâs des Bikepark Osternohe. Diese mÃ¼ssen bei Liftkartenerwerb unterschrieben werden, bei MinderjÃ¤hrigen ist die Unterschrift der Eltern zwingend erforderlich.
Im Train ist ein MindestmaÃ an Protektoren zu tragen, da es gerade im Train, durch die dicht hintereinander fahrenden Biker, zu unkontrollierten StÃ¼rzen kommen kann. WÃ¤hrend dem Train sind deswegen ein Fullfacehelm, KnieschÃ¼tzer, RÃ¼ckenprotektor und Handschuhe Pflicht. Ein Mehr an Protektoren ist selbstverstÃ¤ndlich erwÃ¼nscht. 
 Biker die nicht die erforderlichen Protektoren tragen werden von der Veranstaltung ausgeschlossen.
Damit im Falle eines Sturzes die dahinter fahrenden Biker rechtzeitig anhalten kÃ¶nnen ist ein Mindestabstand von 3-5 Metern einzuhalten. 
Wichtig: Es ist kein Rennen, wir wollen alle zusammen in einer Kette unten ankommen. Das bedeutet ein moderates Tempo, sodass alle mitkommen.


 Essen/Abendplanung:
TagsÃ¼ber wird es, wie immer, BratwurstbrÃ¶tchen, Wienerle, Kuchen .. zu essen geben. ZusÃ¤tzlich wird ab Mittag ein Grill aufgestellt,an dem es bis Abends BratwÃ¼rste gibt.
 Am Abend nach Liftschluss gibt es zum gemÃ¼tlich Zusammensitzen KÃ¤sespÃ¤tzle und BratwÃ¼rste mit Kartoffelsalat, oder Pommes zur Auswahl(+evtl. Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat oder Pommes). Das Abendessen muss allerdings bis spÃ¤testens 23. 10.11 vorbestellt werden. Bei den BratwÃ¼rsten bitte die Anzahl mit angeben. Bitte wendet Euch hierzu an Mely Melman (siehe Veranstaltungsseite).


 Anfahrt:
 Adresse:
 Bikepark Osternohe
 Igelweg 2a
 Schnaittach, Germany

 Genauere Informationen zur Anreise und einen Routenplaner findet ihr auf der Bikeparkhomepage.


 Fragen:
Wenn noch Fragen offen sind, stellt diese einfach auf der Facebookseite oder schreibt sie einem der Organisatoren per Nachricht.
 Bei Fragen am Tag selber, fragt einfach unten am LifthÃ¤uschen, oder passt einen der 3 Organisatoren Mely, Richard, Heiko auf der Strecke ab. Erkennen sind wir an einen gelben Armbinde mit Aufdruck âORGA TEAMâ 



 Aktuelle Informationen gibt es auf der Facebookseite des KostÃ¼mride, sowie der Bikepark Homepage www.bikepark-osternohe.de 

 Ride on!



 Herzlich Willkommen im Bikepark Osternohe!
www.bikepark-osternohe.de
Bikepark in Osternohe im NÃ¼rnberger Land mit vielen Specials fÃ¼r Biker und Mountainbiker. Besuchen Sie den Bikepark Osternohe im Landkreis NÃ¼rnberger Land, der Gemeinde Schnaittach und nur 4 km von der Autobahn A9 NÃ¼rnberg - Berlin entfernt.*


----------



## heifisch (26. September 2012)

Am Samstag den 3. November findet wieder ein Kostümride statt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (26. September 2012)

scho offiziel oder noch in planung?


----------



## heifisch (26. September 2012)

Schon offiziell  ;-) 

Via Tapatalk


----------

